# What is S.O.J and how does it work



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

For the Non-union guys.

What is SOJ?


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Standard process... You ask your buddies where they are working, and if they are looking for extra guys, etc.. at that company. If they are, then they can hire you by NAME right off the list as long as they pay you foreman's scale which is only $1.00+ over regular scale. There is a catch where they have to keep you employed for at least 6 months, but it is never enforced. You can work for 2 weeks and get laid off--- Even though you were hired as a forman!!!


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Some locals have it without having to do a foreman call by name.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to be about lightweight extension cords......:laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about lightweight extension cords......:laughing:


Yea me too


----------

